# 84 non turbo - fusable link for battery - need



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Through much research and pain so far - I am looking for a fuseable link for a 84 300 2+2 - at least that is what I have been told from a dealer. It looks like a fuse on steroids - has a wire that runs in loop from both sides and it secured in the fuse - came from box under hood on passenger wheel well and is black - only fuse like it in the entire car. It is for the battery - anyone have any idea where I can get this at - as would greatly appreciate it as the dealer has contacted Nissan and has engineers looking for it and yet have figured it out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Look into Nissan P/N: 24022-01P01 (Nissan MSRP: $8.38). Refer part code "24161" at the parts diagram below:

Part Detail


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Its called a fusible link. The wire loop _is_ the fuse. 

In a pinch, you can solder an off the shelf fuse to whats left of yours for a temporary fix. I ran an 80 amp in place of my "BAT" link for a few weeks before finding one in the junkyard.


----------



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info.....


----------

